# Ah'greetings! =)



## fippmeister (May 13, 2014)

*(blank)*

(blank)


----------



## Pandora (May 13, 2014)

Hi Rune, nice to meet you. I think you've come to the right place, we have interesting here and good people. Norway, I am in Georgia in the US my heritage is in your neck of the woods though. In case you don't know yet to share your work you need ten posts made about the forums. I hope your dreams come true Rune and I look forward to reading your work. Welcome!
Pandi


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2014)

Hi Rune,

Welcome to WF and our creative community. :icon_cheesygrin:

Once you have made ten valid posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique. If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Please don't forget to check out the New Member FAQs However, if you have any questions we are here to help, so please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

PiP


----------



## aj47 (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to the WF site.  I'm sure you'll soon feel at home in our community.  There are a lot of people here who can give you solid commentary on your work. As mentioned, you need to post ten times before you get the keys to post your own work.  A good use of this time is to read other people's work and post your comments and critiques.  If the idea of critique is overwhelming, try focusing on the spelling, punctuation and grammar--writers need to know about typos as well as the big issues.

Again, welcome. Look around and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 13, 2014)

I don't know why, but every time I come across another Norwegian outside of Norway or online I get SO excited! There are so few of us, it's like finding a unicorn. Probably even fewer unicorns out there though. 

It sounds like you've come to the right place. There are lots of interesting discussions, different people with different opinions and methods, and yes, the critiques people give are in my experience always constructive and helpful. If you take the time to get to know people a bit and leave feedback on others' work, you'll be guaranteed lots of replies when you post some of your own shorts or excerpts. 

Do you usually write in English?


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

fippmeister said:


> (blank)



Welcome..? Gone? Okay, yeah, gone.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: (Blank)


----------



## Nickleby (May 14, 2014)

Well, (blank), I hope you'll enjoy your (blank) time in this (blank)ing forum. Every (blank) is a (blank) (blank), I always say. Once you have (blank)ed your (blank) (blank), you can (blank) as much as you want. Don't forget to (blank) when you (blank). Welcome to (blank)ing Forums.


----------

